# The answer to your trolling motor needs???



## Thefishingchef (Nov 27, 2018)

https://pwrpux.com/

Figured I’d share it. Guide friend of shared it and I figured I’d post it here.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

That looks clean. Would love to see one in person or actual pics on a skiff.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I like that -- it's a really cool idea.

Would be nice to see the plug hard-mounted in the puck so that alignment isn't an issue. But hey, maybe those plugs fit in the puck really snug. Would have to play with one to know for sure.

I'd also be curious how snugly the cover fits, or if there's anything on the inside to really protect those terminals when not in use.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Not actually having seen one this might be a totally unfair and uneducated statement but it looks like a concept like that would suffer from "hidden" corrosion issues.......


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Just ran across this in the new Florida sportsman and also another thread. 

Does anyone have firsthand experience with it yet?

Thanks!


----------

